# The FAF Christmas Gift Circle



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

*
NO LONGER TAKING NEW MEMBERS

What is this?*

This is an event where members of FAF willing to participate in the event get together and exchange gifts and/or well-wishings with one another. The original idea was put together by a few members in a recent thread in off-topic titled "Letter to Santa". In this event, people's names are added to a list, and, if there are several people on this list, each person on that list will find him/herself receiving a gift from every member on that list, and he/she will be giving a gift to each member on that list. * 

What kind of gifts are we giving/receiving?* 

ANYTHING! I personally encourage "virtual" gifts, such as art, wishes in notes/PMs, virtual cards, and other internet-based gifts like, say, Steam games or something. Pretty much anything you can send to someone else without needing an address or anything like that. Concerning the nature of FAF, I personally believe that the best gifts to give are nice messages, and free art.

* What if I want to send a "real life" gift to someone?* 

That is up to you and the person you're sending a gift to. Keep it private amongst yourselves if you're planning to share addresses or something. This of course is considered to be outside of this event, and the event itself is not responsible for anything that may happen, such as misuse of personal information, or money/gifts lost over delivery mishaps. * 

How do I get a gift?*

Just participate! Post your FAF username saying you'd like to participate and (optional) a link to your FA page with it, and I'll add you to the list of participants! * 

What do I have to do as a participant?*

If you participate, you're more than likely going to be receiving gifts/messages in time for Christmas. BUT you _must_ be doing something for all the other participants. It's called a Christmas gift circle for a reason - everyone is giving, as well as receiving. In short, you _must_ be giving to the other participants. If you don't think you'll be able to manage that, don't sign up, but if you'd like to give it a try, by all means, go for it! * 

I'm not fortunate enough to be able to give anybody else a material gift. I have little money, and I can't make art. What do I do?* 

Christmas isn't necessarily about giving presents, it's more about sharing joy and happiness together. Just approaching another participant with a few well-chosen words has the potential to be better than any gift they may have received, you never know! * 

There's a person I don't like and he/she is also participating. What do I do?*

Your rivalries are your own business, I'm afraid. Though, why not think of this as a Christmas truce? Just take a few days to be "nice" to each other, don't be afraid to wish each other a "merry Christmas" either. Outside of the event, you may continue to bash one another as you normally would.

* I want to give this one person something, but I don't know what! Help!*

Don't be afraid to ask them what they'd like! For example, if you're planning on offering them free art or something, ask them what they'd like done for them!

* I want this and that for Christmas.*

Stop that. It's not very polite to come in here and ask for/demand specific gifts. Sure, if you're lucky, _someone_ may give it to you, but it's still not such a good thing to do. I'd advise against asking for gifts. If someone approaches you and asks what you'd like, don't be afraid to tell them!

* I don't like this.* 

Then don't participate! It's not as if Christmas is going to change for you since you're not participating in this event. If you have friends, they'll likely be gifting you and you'll be gifting them, anyways! The idea of this event is to broaden the horizons of a few willing members, plus bring them all a little closer together.

*I don't like my gift.
*
Deal with it. If you don't like what you were given, at least be thankful that someone took the time/effort/money to get you something for Christmas. 
*
No, seriously. Someone cheaped out on me big time.
*
Well, there's nothing I can do about that, I'm afraid. But don't forget that you'll be receiving from other participants, too!

* What am I allowed to post here?*

It'd be preferable that you stay on topic and keep it to posting if you'd like to participate, as well as questions about the event, and a few Christmassy things. Keep any drama and other bitching to yourself - no need to ruin a thread made for being happy with each other. Also, if you don't want to participate, then don't bloody post. Simple as that.

* Will this happen next year?* 

If it all goes well this year, why not? * 

This looks like a circlejerk for popufurs.* 

Christmas has always been a bit of a circlejerk, I'm afraid. And this is not limited to "popular" members of FAF, anybody can join, so long as they're willing to participate properly. However, I'd like to point out that if you're one of the members who have e.g. just joined only a few nights ago, have very few posts, or doesn't have a few friends participating in this, you may feel like people are "cheaping out" on you. If nobody knows you, nobody can gift you. Just don't get disappointed, and go ahead with staying on FAF, and next year will likely yield better results!

*When does this event start?* 

Sign-up and gift preparation starts NOW. Gifting can begin whenever you're ready (extra points for actually being on Christmas day)! Signup closes on the 20th December, and we can consider this event completely finished on 1st January. * 

Who's birthday is it today?* 

It is in fact, CLAYTON'S! Happy birthday, Clayton! 
*

LIST OF PARTICIPANTS   *

Gibby
Ramsay Baggins
Aikoi
Double Dee 

Cocobanana
Fenrari
Dragonfurry
Tiger in a Tie
FF_CCSa1F
Sarukai
Coffeecup
Tides
Coyote Caliente
Corto

Cyril

Elessara
Fiesta Jack

Shteev
Deo
Fay
Smelge
Aden
Israfur
Morphology
*
Total = 24*

_*Edit: *_

Aight then, here be the results with a screenshot as proof:

*Group A*

Israfur
Dinosaurdammit
Gibby
Deo
Coffeecup
Sarukai

*Group B*

Corto
Morphology
Aden
Cyril
Tides
Elessara

*Group C*

FF_CCa1F
Ramsay Baggins
Dragonfurry
Fiesta Jack
Cocobanana
Fenrari

*Group D
*
Coyote Caliente
Aikoi
Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge

*Group E*

Lunar Helix
Serpion 5
Riyeko
Lacus
DKitty
Krystal Harmonia

Of course, if you wish to give to those outside of your group as well, by all means, go for it!

PS: Any further members (if any) will be added into Group E.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 1, 2011)

Hell, sign me up. After the 12th I'll have some spare time =3

EDIT: I would suggest a max number of participants though, something like 20, if we're doing stuff for _every_ participant or it'll get rather time consuming. Just a suggestion =3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Hell, sign me up. After the 12th I'll have some spare time =3
> 
> EDIT: I would suggest a max number of participants though, something like 20, if we're doing stuff for _every_ participant or it'll get rather time consuming. Just a suggestion =3



Yay, thanks for signing up! :3 Added to the list.

And yeah, you're right. I think we should all decide as a group if the list is getting a little "too much" and we could see about closing it off earlier, perhaps?


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

FFFFUUU-- READ THE ENTIRE THING BEFORE MAKING SILLY QUESTIONS PEOPLE!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!
Gibby I love you so much! 
You can sign me up! :3

I can't wait for this @-@
Very elaborated :3 

Also, HBD Clayton!


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2011)

I really wish that I wasn't leaving for the winter so that I could participate in this : /

Also, Happy Birthday Clayton!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

sign my ass up


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

I will sign up. So do we meet each other and give each other the gifts or do we just send them to each other?


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Clayton!

I'd sign up, but I can't give gifts worth shit.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I will sign up. So do we meet each other and give each other the gifts or do we just send them to each other?




so help me sergal god do you bother to even read? NO WE ARE NOT MEETING UP >:C

*What kind of gifts are we giving/receiving?* 

ANYTHING! I personally encourage "virtual" gifts, such as art, wishes in notes/PMs, virtual cards, and other internet-based gifts like, say, Steam games or something. Pretty much anything you can send to someone else without needing an address or anything like that. Concerning the nature of FAF, I personally believe that the best gifts to give are nice messages, and free art.

*What if I want to send a "real life" gift to someone?* 

That is up to you and the person you're sending a gift to. Keep it private amongst yourselves if you're planning to share addresses or something. This of course is considered to be outside of this event, and the event itself is not responsible for anything that may happen, such as misuse of personal information, or money/gifts lost over delivery mishaps.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to participate. This is a really nice idea


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> Happy Birthday Clayton!
> 
> I'd sign up, but I can't give gifts worth shit.



You can give "a few well selected words"



dinosaurdammit said:


> >:U DD



*Pat pat* Eaaasy :3


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Add me m'dears.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Added moar people.

I'll add Dragonfurry if he can safely say he'll take the rules/idea into better consideration. Also mate, don't take this the wrong way, but hardly anybody here knows you, it seems. Check this line out:



> However, I'd like to point out that if you're one of the members who  have e.g. just joined only a few nights ago, have very few posts, or  doesn't have a few friends participating in this, you may feel like  people are "cheaping out" on you. If nobody knows you, nobody can gift  you. Just don't get disappointed, and go ahead with staying on FAF, and  next year will likely yield better results!



Are you ok with signing up despite this?


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Added moar people.
> 
> I'll add Dragonfurry if he can safely say he'll take the rules/idea into better consideration. Also mate, don't take this the wrong way, but hardly anybody here knows you, it seems. Check this line out:
> 
> ...



Who are you directing that to?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Who are you directing that to?



Huerp duerp, that was to Dragonfurry, not you, sorry. o:


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Who are you directing that to?



He said Dragonfurry. You're safe and on the list  I sent you a note on FA too though if that's a harder way to contact you I can send one over the forums.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Huerp duerp, that was to Dragonfurry, not you, sorry. o:



 Okies, I was hoping enough people knew me by now.



Cocobanana said:


> He said Dragonfurry. You're safe and on the list  I sent you a note on FA too though if that's a harder way to contact you I can send one over the forums.



I'll get a response to you when my internet connection's stable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh btw, I added links to everyone's FA page on the list. Just click the names of the users, and yeah. If there's anyone who'd like me to remove their FA link, please do tell me.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I dont mind not getting gifts from you guys. I just wanna send some gifts to everyone who signs up. I am ok with it.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well I dont mind not getting gifts from you guys. I just wanna send some gifts to everyone who signs up. I am ok with it.



Yay! Remember that this is a commitment you make with everyone else that signed up!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Yay! Remember that this is a commitment you make with everyone else that signed up!



Believe me buddy :3. I will make sure I am commited to this.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like to join up! :3 

Could I start drawing my gifts for people early? As the semester is almost over I want to make the most of my free time while I still have it.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'd like to join up! :3
> 
> Could I start drawing my gifts for people early? As the semester is almost over I want to make the most of my free time while I still have it.



You can start making them today! :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'd like to join up! :3
> 
> Could I start drawing my gifts for people early? As the semester is almost over I want to make the most of my free time while I still have it.



Yep! You can start them today, or whenever you feel like. C: You can also start handing them out whenever you feel like too, if you're not available to do it on christmas day!

That's also you and Dragonfurry added to the list. c:


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yep! You can start them today, or whenever you feel like. C: You can also start handing them out whenever you feel like too, if you're not available to do it on christmas day!
> 
> That's also you and Dragonfurry added to the list. c:



Thanks. I want Deo to sign up so I can get her something. :3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yep! You can start them today, or whenever you feel like. C: You can also start handing them out whenever you feel like too, if you're not available to do it on christmas day!
> 
> That's also you and Dragonfurry added to the list. c:



Awesome Gibby, thanks and I'll get to work!


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh, sign me up. I can't resist a chance to give odd things to people on the Internet.

I also support the notion of limiting the number of participants to something reasonably small; things could easily get out of hand if everybody have to give (and receive) a hundred gifts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Awesome Gibby, thanks and I'll get to work!



Yay! \:3/



Dragonfurry said:


> Thanks. I want Deo to sign up so I can get him something. :3



Aweshum. Deo is a she, though, just putting that out there o:



FF_CCSa1F said:


> Oh, sign me up. I can't resist a chance to give odd things to people on the Internet.



Added! Do you have a link to your FA page (if any) that I can put down?



FF_CCSa1F said:


> I also support the notion of limiting the  number of participants to something reasonably small; things could  easily get out of hand if everybody have to give (and receive) a hundred  gifts.



Yes, there is that. When the participant list piles up a bit, I guess then we can talk as a group.


----------



## Sar (Dec 1, 2011)

This sounds awesome. I would like to participate! =D


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Added! Do you have a link to your FA page (if any) that I can put down?



Yes, for what it's worth.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm. actually add me tentatively, i have no clue if i'll be able to get everything i plan done by then.

We'll see; my only resort of gift would be music or person inspired riffs, etc. So it would be a rather arduous process and a high intake of people may incapacitate me.

EDIT: nevermind. I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Alright, I added your FA link in there! That's Sarukai on the list, too, which brings us to 10 participants. 

I was thinking that we create a "secondary" circle, for those who would like to participate, but cannot guarantee that they will give/receive to _everybody_ after we get past a certain number, maybe? I dunno.

Edit: Tides, if you're not sure if you'd like to be on the list, I will have to leave that spot open, I'm afraid. If you can come back and be absolutely sure that you'd like to get in, I'll add you on then!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 1, 2011)

Sigh me in dude. :3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I was thinking that we create a "secondary" circle, for those who would like to participate, but cannot guarantee that they will give/receive to _everybody_ after we get past a certain number, maybe? I dunno.



Sounds reasonable, would help with pressure on their shoulders (so to speak), methinks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sigh me in dude. :3



Ok, that's you on there, too! *11* people now!



Tiger In A Tie said:


> Sounds reasonable, would help with pressure on their shoulders (so to speak), methinks.



Glad you like the idea! If we can all agree on that as a group, we can implement that soonish, and we could see about making that for the next year, too (if we do it).


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Alright, I added your FA link in there! That's Sarukai on the list, too, which brings us to 10 participants.
> 
> I was thinking that we create a "secondary" circle, for those who would like to participate, but cannot guarantee that they will give/receive to _everybody_ after we get past a certain number, maybe? I dunno.



What about dividing the list up in (randomised?) subgroups of 10-20 users each? In such a case, gifting outside the group would of course be allowed, but not mandatory.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, you know what...add me.

I would just need to prepare all my gifts with an apology :v


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Glad you like the idea! If we can all agree on that as a group, we can implement that soonish, and we could see about making that for the next year, too (if we do it).



I hope it happens next year, I'm loving this idea.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> What about dividing the list up in (randomised?) subgroups of 10-20 users each? In such a case, gifting outside the group would of course be allowed, but not mandatory.



Oooh, now I like that! :3

Ok, so lets confirm this: We continue adding people as normal, and once we get to the deadline, the group gets divided into the subgroups, which will be shown on the list. Gifting outside the group is allowed, but only gifting inside the group is actually mandatory, how about that? Cheers very much for the idea!

That's also Tides on the list, too!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

I am not that suprised that people wanna participate in this. This is a great activity to participate in.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 1, 2011)

I've sent everyone on the list so far a note on FA regarding your gift, please get back to me as soon as possible. If you don't look at your notes, then I will send PMs to everyone who hasn't gotten in contact with me yet in a week's time. Woot!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oooh, now I like that! :3
> 
> Ok, so lets confirm this: We continue adding people as normal, and once we get to the deadline, the group gets divided into the subgroups, which will be shown on the list. Gifting outside the group is allowed, but only gifting inside the group is actually mandatory, how about that? Cheers very much for the idea!
> 
> That's also Tides on the list, too!



Sounds like a plan! Though maybe randomise the groups on the 10th, then on the 20th everyone else gets randomly sorted into the existing group? That gives us enough time to work on the gifts we know in our group, but still means people can join up to the deadline =3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oooh, now I like that! :3
> 
> Ok, so lets confirm this: We continue adding people as normal, and once we get to the deadline, the group gets divided into the subgroups, which will be shown on the list. Gifting outside the group is allowed, but only gifting inside the group is actually mandatory, how about that? Cheers very much for the idea!



Great idea :3


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2011)

I WILL PARTICIPATE!

FA link is under my pic.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Sounds like a plan! Though maybe randomise the groups on the 10th, then on the 20th everyone else gets randomly sorted into the existing group? That gives us enough time to work on the gifts we know in our group, but still means people can join up to the deadline =3



That sounds good to me! On the 10th, I will sort the groups, and if we got, say, 3 groups, I will add the first person after that into group A, then the next into B, then the next into C, and then the next into A, like a cycle or something. Or we could make a new group for them o: 

That's you, CC, added too! We're now at 13 participants. c:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

If everyone could note me what kind of music they like, that would help me...a little.

I don't know I might just get commisshes for everyone.

so, actually...uh...don't note me...then again...?

*goes to secret Tides cave to plan*


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

@-@ I'm going to give to my group (if this applies) a personal drawing for e/a.
PM me with some ref when the groups are already done and divided :3


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure what the hell sign me up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> @-@ I'm going to give to my group (if this applies) a personal drawing for e/a.
> PM me with some ref when the groups are already done and divided :3



I willll :>

But since this thread might get a little messy at some point, I suggest that anybody giving out free art uses the FA page links provided on the participant list in the OP to find refs, or they PM who they're gifting to themselves. c: Just to be sure and stuff. o: 



Corto said:


> Sure what the hell sign me up.



Roger that, now at 14 participants!


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

So.... Dragonfurry Can I turn you gay as my gift?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> So.... Dragonfurry Can I turn you gay as my gift?



Clarify that. Then I will answer you.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Clarify that. Then I will answer you.



Given the following postulations:

1. Furry guys tend to go gay or bi the longer they stay in the fandom.

2. You seem like someone who'd be willing to explore that side of yourself.

3. I'm willing to lead you through that dark dark path.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Given the following postulations:
> 
> 1. Furry guys tend to go gay or bi the longer they stay in the fandom.
> 
> ...



Well this furry is probably gonna stay straight. Maybe you could send me some furry photos instead. Sorry to dissapoint you. You never know given a year I might change, but for now I am staying straight. Also add me on Skype. My skype name is james.wenthe.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Can we keep on topic a little, please?

Danke.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

My gifts will be bans for everyone so they spend Xmas with their families.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> My gifts will be bans for everyone so they spend Xmas with their families.



What if we don't really have families?


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

I am totally signing up.
Y'all should tell me your music preferences :3
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
<---link to my FA

Also: Question! What if the gift isn't small things that pander to each person but one large thing that goes out to everyone? In terms of music, I feel that'd be a lot easier to handle than writing little ditties for every single person on the list :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Also: Question! What if the gift isn't small things that pander to each person but one large thing that goes out to everyone? In terms of music, I feel that'd be a lot easier to handle than writing little ditties for every single person on the list :/



I dunno, I guess that could work! o:


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> What if we don't really have families?


Then WE DRINK.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> Then WE DRINK.



I take it you'd be a scotch man? More partial to Cider and brandy m'self though.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 1, 2011)

I would like to participate!
I was thinking this was more like a secret santa till I read a little further... but I think I can still manage! :3

*EDIT
*Do we have anyone underage in this?
I won't be doing any pronz of course but I had a funny idea that would be on the mature side.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Anything involving my character needs to be general. Thank you. I keep the filter on for a reason.

(plus I know that at least gibby and tides are underage so)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I am 17 so I guess I am underage.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I take it you'd be a scotch man? More partial to Cider and brandy m'self though.



Jack Daniels and Pisco, mostly.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

All the young people on the forums these days...


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 1, 2011)

At the risk of horrible disappointment, like everything Christmas related in my life, I'd like to sign up. I'll get started on creating Christmas niceties right away regardless.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 1, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Anything involving my character needs to be general. Thank you. I keep the filter on for a reason.
> 
> (plus I know that at least gibby and tides are underage so)





Dragonfurry said:


> Well I am 17 so I guess I am underage.



Darn... I guess no mass picture of everybody decorating a giant dildo then.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Only if you want death.

I don't think you want death.

Also I'mma send out a little questionnaire thing like Coco's been doing, please respond quickly.
EDIT: Some visual refs have been added into the written ref in my sig. Should make it easier on everyone to get refs for my char


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> All the young people on the forums these days...


All the young duuuuuuudes


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> All the young duuuuuuudes



If the jailbait were cute and not bait, I'd think about it. Half these pups are at least 2 kinds of crazy though.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If the jailbait were cute and not bait, I'd think about it. Half these pups are at least 2 kinds of crazy though.



Only one kind of crazy here. :3


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 1, 2011)

This idea is cute as fuck and I'd like to participate, but I have no idea what I'd give people. Gonn' have to put my _thinkin' cap_ on before I sign up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Elessara said:


> I would like to participate!
> I was thinking this was more like a secret santa till I read a little further... but I think I can still manage! :3
> 
> *EDIT
> ...



Added!



Fiesta_Jack said:


> At the risk of horrible disappointment, like everything Christmas related in my life, I'd like to sign up. I'll get started on creating Christmas niceties right away regardless.



And added!

@Ad Hoc, if/when you get ideas, post back and I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Naw, I'm completely and totally an adult. go ahead and send me some pronz please :V
(still 15)

alright, i still need to find coffeecup on fa, but i'll pm youses


----------



## Elessara (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Naw, I'm completely and totally an adult. go ahead and send me some pronz please :V
> (still 15)
> 
> alright, i still need to find coffeecup on fa, but i'll pm youses


http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fincoffeemug/
BTW your FA link doesn't work either.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Elessara said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fincoffeemug/
> BTW your FA link doesn't work either.


just added him, and check the link on the first page. I'll modify my pawlink right now for the time being


----------



## shteev (Dec 1, 2011)

YES. SIGN ME UP!
Although, be warned that my gift will most likely be a PM.

Not exactly made of money here, and I can't draw for shit.
But those aren't excuses to send holiday cheer!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Guys, the links to people's FA pages are all on the first post, so go there if you need someone's page. If anyone's link is broken, tell me. The link that Tides gave in his FA icon was incorrect (got the correct one - you should fix dat shit, bro) and I derped and put the wrong link in Coffee's. All that's fixed.

And shteev, I'll gladly add you! Can you give me a link to your FA page, please?

Edit: Kayo, cheers for the link. That's you added, bringing us to 16 participants!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

my pawprint is working now for anyone who was trying it/cares


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

if only I cared about you Gibby
then I might do this

but we are sworn enemies so you have to understand why I can't participate

also I don't know most of the people on the list so I would have to like make the person tell me what they want
which would be lame and would ruin faf christmas for everyone


----------



## Elessara (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> 16 participants!



I think you need to recount that... >_>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> if only I cared about you Gibby
> then I might do this
> 
> but we are sworn enemies so you have to understand why I can't participate
> ...



Sad day this is



Elessara said:


> I think you need to recount that... >_>



Yeah, I forgot to add up the results last time a couple of people signed up. Feel free to give me a slap.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Naw, I'm completely and totally an adult. go ahead and send me some pronz please :V
> (still 15)
> 
> alright, i still need to find coffeecup on fa, but i'll pm youses



But you're my fav 15 year old :< (legit you are)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> But you're my fav 15 year old :< (legit you are)



Lol'd hard. I think I need to be here longer to become a favorite of anyone.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 1, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> also I don't know most of the people on the list so I would have to like make the person tell me what they want
> which would be lame and would ruin faf christmas for everyone



You're forgetting the most important Christmas gift tradition of all, the one religiously embraced by every grandparent and remote family relative in the western world: _If the recipient ever longed for or wanted the item, it isn't a proper Christmas present._


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> But you're my fav 15 year old :< (legit you are)


O:

I have....FANS!
*does an overexcitedly happy dance*
you my good woman are going into mah signature


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

EDIT: Delete this post..I made a stupid :c


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Lol'd hard. I think I need to be here longer to become a favorite of anyone.



Tides hasn't been here that long. She's just awesome.



This is Tides said:


> O:
> 
> I have....FANS!
> *does an overexcitedly happy dance*
> you my good woman are going into mah signature



YOU NINJA'D ME >:| -points to post below-

SAY SOMETHING SO I CAN PUT YOU IN MY SIG SOMEHOW

EDIT: CRAP double post TIDES LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> You're forgetting the most important Christmas gift tradition of all, the one religiously embraced by every grandparent and remote family relative in the western world: _If the recipient ever longed for or wanted the item, it isn't a proper Christmas present._


This is the first time I have heard of this.
I like it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Tides hasn't been here that long. She's just awesome.




Unfortunately, I do not have a vagina.

And i can't thank you enough for this!

Uhmm...ok, but I need to think of something that people would think is really clever, otherwise my presence is wasted in your signature.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Lol'd hard. I think I need to be here longer to become a favorite of anyone.


Bah! I've been here forever and nobody likes me.
Suck it up you pansy!


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Keep on topic people :>


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Bah! I've been here forever and nobody likes me.
> Suck it up you pansy!


I like you all, and if I could I would keep you all in a box forever

(except eversleep)


ahhh, aikois right.

IGNORE ME....while I SEND YOU ALL NOTIFICATIONS
ALSO I WATCHED EVERYONE HERE; CHRISTMAS PRESENT PART 1


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Keep on topic people :>


Let me tell you
About FAF


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have a vagina.
> 
> And i can't thank you enough for this!
> 
> Uhmm...ok, but I need to think of something that people would think is really clever, otherwise my presence is wasted in your signature.



MY BAD. :c

Just say like..."Tiger is awesome"

EDIT: sorry, didn't see the other comments till I posted this one


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

Tiger is the best person ever.

This wasn't a paid statement; I promise 

(that good? or does the sarcasm ruin it, to which you can remove that because you are really awesome gurl)


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Uh so yeah one single song isn't happening.

I think that would kill me.
I might group certain people into categories and then make something that panders to each particular category.
Making a song for everyone just ain't happening, though. And making everyone their own song isn't happening eiither.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Was hoping this would just be like give to the person on your left and get from the person on your right sort of thing. I feel like buying someone something because I'm feeling giving, but it's not really feasible to buy everyone in a group something, so Idk. 

I kind of want in, but I don't know what I'd give.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Was hoping this would just be like give to the person on your left and get from the person on your right sort of thing. I feel like buying someone something because I'm feeling giving, but it's not really feasible to buy everyone in a group something, so Idk.
> 
> I kind of want in, but I don't know what I'd give.



Well, nobody here is actually giving a monetary gift, as far as I know! o: There are alternatives, but it's not like you can't give and recieve from people who also happen to be participating. c:


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Well yeah, but I'd like to give something tangible. Everyone likes actual presents. 

I just don't know what else I'd give to people, because I can't draw or do anything crafty like that. 

Maybe I'll just not participate and randomly choose someone to gift separately.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, nobody here is actually giving a monetary gift, as far as I know! o:



_Who knows . . ._


----------



## Carnie (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Well yeah, but I'd like to give something tangible. Everyone likes actual presents.
> 
> I just don't know what else I'd give to people, because I can't draw or do anything crafty like that.
> 
> Maybe I'll just not participate and randomly choose someone to gift separately.



I was thinking about doing the same, since I only know some of you guys even moderately well.

I could get something for everyone who's got steam on here, but aside from that I wouldn't know what to give.
Not sure if want to sign up :s


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Well yeah, but I'd like to give something tangible. Everyone likes actual presents.
> 
> I just don't know what else I'd give to people, because I can't draw or do anything crafty like that.
> 
> Maybe I'll just not participate and randomly choose someone to gift separately.



Just buy everyone a kindle or iPad. Problem solved.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Just buy everyone a kindle or iPad. Problem solved.



Perfect solution for most of us. As for me I hate apple.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa send me money.


----------



## Namba (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish I were a rich man. I'd get all of you something.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm considering joining. I'll do some looking around for the right supplies before I commit.
And it'll be a physical gift. Hope you all trust me with your addresses. >:} 
(lol jk, I swear I'm actually just a sweet farm girl and will not rape and murder you in your bed).
maybe. Takun.....

I really hope more of the "regular" FAFers join up, but I know they're probably really busy.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm considering joining. I'll do some looking around for the right supplies before I commit.
> And it'll be a physical gift. Hope you all trust me with your addresses. >:}
> (lol jk, I swear I'm actually just a sweet farm girl and will not rape and murder you in your bed).
> maybe. Takun.....
> ...



But.. but..


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm considering joining. I'll do some looking around for the right supplies before I commit.
> And it'll be a physical gift. Hope you all trust me with your addresses. >:}
> (lol jk, I swear I'm actually just a sweet farm girl and will not rape and murder you in your bed).
> maybe. Takun.....
> ...



I believe the stipulation of "one for everyone on the list" causes an exponential decrease in attendance, especially since it reached 18 in a very short time. As easy as it would be to send well-wishes and things like that, I'm too shallow and would prefer to give into our consumerist nature, so long as nothing comes from China.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

I swear if the mailman arrives with a dildo from the US I'm travelling there and murdering you all.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Just buy everyone a kindle or iPad. Problem solved.


While this is physically possible, I am not that generous. You do it, you've got more money than I do. 


Corto said:


> Jashwa send me money.


Nah, I don't send cash. I wouldn't know what to buy yo-


Corto said:


> I swear if the mailman arrives with a dildo from the US I'm travelling there and murdering you all.


-nevermind, I think I figured something out.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> While this is physically possible, I am not that generous. You do it, you've got more money than I do.



That would require a lot of addresses, and I don't really feel like getting them.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Just send them all to me and I'll distribute them as I see fit.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Just send them all to me and I'll distribute them as I see fit.



Surrender your mailing address.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 1, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Tiger is the best person ever.
> 
> This wasn't a paid statement; I promise
> 
> (that good? or does the sarcasm ruin it, to which you can remove that because you are really awesome gurl)



My signature is satisfied. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Surrender your mailing address.


My school mailing address or my home mailing address?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> My school mailing address or my home mailing address?



Surrender your home address to me.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> My school mailing address or my home mailing address?



Both for good measure. Are your parent's home often? I may send some things that require a signature, and it would be good if they were there to sign for it.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Surrender your home address to me.


No. 


Xipoid said:


> Both for good measure. Are your parent's home often? I may send some things that require a signature, and it would be good if they were there to sign for it.


I don't think I trust you enough to give you the power to send things to my house.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't think I trust you enough to give you the power to send things to my house.



Then why did you ask, and will you be at your school address all through the break?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No.
> 
> I don't think I trust you enough to give you the power to send things to my house.



Then I cant send you anything.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Then why did you ask, and will you be at your school address all through the break?


 Momentary lapse in judgement.   I'm here until like Dec 20. 





Dragonfurry said:


> Then I cant send you anything. :sad:


 No offense, but I don't know you at all.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 1, 2011)

Why not do it as was previously mentioned in groups of 10, but randomise it so it's not based on at which point people signed up. The other suggestion, is to gift within your subgroup as is emant to happen, but you can also chose to do a proper gift for one other person not in your group. Or something. Means you can work on something nice and simple for the majority, and actually put some effort into the proper gift. You'd need to distribute things proper like though, so everyone gets a proper gift. For example, people could note you with who they want to propergift, and that recipient gets removed from the list of possibles, until everyone has a sender.

That way monetary based gifts, games or whatever will be received by all, as well as neat little shit.

Plus, may as well sign up.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Momentary lapse in judgement.   I'm here until like Dec 20.




Well... I'm waiting.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why not do it as was previously mentioned in groups of 10, but randomise it so it's not based on at which point people signed up. The other suggestion, is to gift within your subgroup as is emant to happen, but you can also chose to do a proper gift for one other person not in your group. Or something. Means you can work on something nice and simple for the majority, and actually put some effort into the proper gift. You'd need to distribute things proper like though, so everyone gets a proper gift. For example, people could note you with who they want to propergift, and that recipient gets removed from the list of possibles, until everyone has a sender.
> 
> That way monetary based gifts, games or whatever will be received by all, as well as neat little shit.
> 
> Plus, may as well sign up.


I really like this plan. 10 people and one proper gift is doable, I don't think any of us want to be sending out like, 40 gifts.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Brink's only $5 on Steam this weekend for any generous furs who'd like to give games. And I'm sure there'll be plenty of deals in the days to come. Watch for the multi-packs, they're the best deals imho.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey just FYI I don't want anything physical. Sorry.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Brink's only $5 on Steam this weekend for any generous furs who'd like to give games. And I'm sure there'll be plenty of deals in the days to come. Watch for the multi-packs, they're the best deals imho.



Some people don't have/want Steam 

Also, have you gotten any of my messages about the music? I need your reply soon so I can collect the info and just work on making tunes for people.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

I was asked to join, so is there still room?

maybe we could try to group ourselves so people that do know each other can get together and maybe we do a kind of gift art list.


----------



## morphology (Dec 2, 2011)

Could I join?  I'd like to draw some gift art for folks.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

Silly Gibby, why you sleep when several people want to join


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why not do it as was previously mentioned in groups of 10, but randomise it so it's not based on at which point people signed up. The other suggestion, is to gift within your subgroup as is emant to happen, but you can also chose to do a proper gift for one other person not in your group. Or something. Means you can work on something nice and simple for the majority, and actually put some effort into the proper gift. You'd need to distribute things proper like though, so everyone gets a proper gift. For example, people could note you with who they want to propergift, and that recipient gets removed from the list of possibles, until everyone has a sender.
> 
> That way monetary based gifts, games or whatever will be received by all, as well as neat little shit.
> 
> Plus, may as well sign up.





Fay V said:


> I was asked to join, so is there still room?
> 
> maybe we could try to group ourselves so people that do know each other can get together and maybe we do a kind of gift art list.




This. I third (or fourth?) the group idea. As it stands I would have to duplicate some drawings or something for people. If it were smaller, it would be doable.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

10 per group might even be pushing it.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 10 per group might even be pushing it.



Would you say less? Perhaps a shuffle of all the participants into groups of six or something depending on the total number? 



Of course it`s the op`s choice but this would convince me to take the plunge. It`s not that I`m lacking in generosity but time is a factor.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, the title is lacking. It needs a "jerk" on the end.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby has already mentioned he'll do a first shuffle of the groups on the 10th and then sort the rest as they come =3


----------



## Cain (Dec 2, 2011)

This looks like a really great idea!

Maybe it'll become an annual thing?
I'd join, but 'nomonies.png'


----------



## israfur (Dec 2, 2011)

Popufur is now my favorite word. Is it too late to sign up? ;O
Oh btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAYTON


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

I really like the group of ten and one proper gift idea...
To make things less confusing the one proper gift could be just a regular ol' secret santa kinda deal.


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2011)

18's a little much, personally, seeing as how I usually am buying for only one or two people in my normal holiday routine. But if it changes to be a bit more manageable, sign me up~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

*'KAY, UPDATE.*

@Deo, Smelge, whatnot - Yes, at the 10th, groups will be shuffled, as Ramsay suggested earlier in the thread. c: You're also welcome to give to those _outside_ of your group group, if you so wish, like, if one of your best buds is not in your group, etc, don't let that stop you.

So I'm now adding:

Smelge
Israfur
Deo
Aden
Fay
Morphology

If I missed anyone, or if I made a mistake and added someone who was only "considering" joining, poke me in the thread/in private, and I'll sort that out for you. c:

EDIT:

That brings us to *24* members! (unless I fail at math)

It looks like the group shuffling is going to be mandatory. This is only the second day of signups, and I imagine that we'd be overflowing at the 20th.

*I'd like to ask these questions to the participants:*

Should we make the shuffle AND stop taking applications on the 10th?

How many subgroups/people in each subgroup shall there be? 

How will the people in each group be chosen? 

*Also, an idea:

*An older member of FAF would likely not be too welcoming to the idea of being placed in a group that contains either people they do not know at all while all their close friends are in a different group. When the shuffle is done, I will PM you the group you're in, with a list of the other people in it. If this is a group you'd much rather not like to be in, I will shuffle you (and only you) again, so you may end up in a "better" group. I will only re-shuffle a member once. Once every member has confirmed if they're happy or not, and done their re-shuffles (if applicable) I will release the full list of all groups and their members to the public, in this thread.

Would that work? Would anyone like to add/change anything?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *'KAY, UPDATE.*



How big will the groups be?
Also... anyone know of any secret santas going on yet? I love those things. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> How big will the groups be?
> Also... anyone know of any secret santas going on yet? I love those things. :3



I have no idea what secret santa even _is_, and see my updated post above yours - I'm not sure on how big the groups will be, that will need a vote.

Also, I understand that this "game" is a little bit rocky. If this is done again next year, we will have all these new rules established, helping it run a lot smoother next time.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Should we make the shuffle AND stop taking applications on the 10th?
Yes

How many subgroups/people in each subgroup shall there be? 
10 if it comes out that the last group has at least 7 or 8. If not then try to even out the groups as much as possible...
Example:
With 24 people, with 10 people per group would leave 4 people to the last group, which would be no good.
A better solution would be 3 groups of 8.
With 25 people, 2 groups of 8 one group of 9. etc.
No more than 10 to a group though. Make sense?

How will the people in each group be chosen? 
Random.

*(Also, an idea)
*This could be interesting but I think it could get complicated when someone says they're good with a group but then everyone they like in that group then leaves it... (Actually that could be pretty funny... )



Gibby said:


> I have no idea what secret santa even _is_


Basically someone gathers a list of people and then once a deadline is met the person running it secretly randomizes the list then puts it next to the original list to see who gets what name.
The person running it then secretly sends everyone the name they ended up next to and then you get that person a gift.
(You can't tell that person you got their name until you unveil their gift to them.)

I would run one myself but no one pays attention to me so I would have a secret santa filled with me, myself and I. (and they HATE my gifts) :/


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

If someone can give me ideas of little gift things I could do for the majority of group peoples, then I'd be in.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

I understand the fear of not knowing what to get a relative stranger , but I think the 'regulars' shouldn't be so picky. If they want to be sure their friends receive gifts, I mean they're friends, you could get them gifts any time and easily enough. I thought part of the point of this 'game' was to show kindness towards everyone, regardless of how well you know them or how you feel about them.

But I dun care much what group I'm put into, I want to give/make something for everybody so it's not just cause I want to be put in a certain group either 

But yes I think it should be completely random.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> If someone can give me ideas of little gift things I could do for the majority of group peoples, then I'd be in.



Personally, I'd suggest virtual cards. o: There are sites that you can use to make them, or you could just do a little MSpaint magic, I dunno.



Cocobanana said:


> I understand the fear of not knowing what to get a relative stranger what to get, but I think the 'regulars' shouldn't be so picky. If they want to be sure their friends get gifts, I mean they're friends, you could get them gifts any time and easily enough. I thought part of the point of this 'game' was to show kindness towards everyone, regardless of how well you know them or how you feel about them.
> 
> Regardless of what group I'm put into, I want to give/make something for everybody so it's not just cause I want to be put in a certain group either
> 
> But yes I think it should be completely random.



This is a very valid point, actually. I think that when the groups are sorted, there must be a mix of friends and new people for each person in that group, otherwise it'd turn out to be "newbie group" and "oldfag group" which would kinda suck. So, everyone in the group should have at least one or two friends in that group + the rest being "new" people. That is the point of this, after all, expanding horizons and stuff.

Also @Elessara, I think 7 or 8 people per group would work pretty OK. It's sizeable enough, yet not too big. Maybe 6 could be another good choice, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there a rough idea when the groups will be set?


----------



## Corto (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you even read what Gibby has posted?


Also fuck the 10th. I say stop taking applications, like, tomorrow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

We guess it may be on the 10th. Or maybe not the 10th. 

All we know is is that it's going to be earlier than the 20th.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> We guess it may be on the 10th. Or maybe not the 10th.
> 
> All we know is is that it's going to be earlier than the 20th.



Ahh...I thought we were stopping when we hit 20 people, not the date. My bad.

EDIT: In that case, yeah, I'd stop at like..30 people, to have 3 even groups of 10.If we stop at the 20th, people will have only 5 days to have the gifts all set for handing out on Christmas Day (if the person chooses that date in particular to do it).


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

Why not start breaking up the group now into more manageable sections? I was going to go out today and buy the supplies for make my gifts, but now I have no idea who I'm supposed to think of. :\


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Why not start breaking up the group now into more manageable sections? I was going to go out today and buy the supplies for make my gifts, but now I have no idea who I'm supposed to think of. :\



Make us a FaF pin. With our logo on it. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Why not start breaking up the group now into more manageable sections? I was going to go out today and buy the supplies for make my gifts, but now I have no idea who I'm supposed to think of. :\



This is indeed a pickle. Alright, maybe we should stop adding people tommorow night (speaking from my own timezone). But by how much shall we divide the group? By 3, by 4? What?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 2, 2011)

Something seems mildly unsettling about all of this...

I Will take a poop in a box. And express ship it.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is indeed a pickle. Alright, maybe we should stop adding people tommorow night (speaking from my own timezone). But by how much shall we divide the group? By 3, by 4? What?



I would say 4 groups of 5. It would be eaiser to manage and it evens out pretty good. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I would say 4 groups of 5. It would be eaiser to manage and it evens out pretty good. :v



4 x 5 = 20. There's 24 participants so far, and likely to be more.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> 4 x 5 = 20. There's 24 participants so far, and likely to be more.



Well when the number is set I will get back to you on group managing Gibby. :v


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is indeed a pickle. Alright, maybe we should stop adding people tommorow night (speaking from my own timezone). But by how much shall we divide the group? By 3, by 4? What?



I'd say to be as even as possible. like if we end up with 35 people, do 5 groups of 7 or 7 groups of 5.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Decisions, decisions.

If it wasn't considered spamming, I'd be making poll threads for this.


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

24 people now, so how about groups of 6 and new people make new groups?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Decisions, decisions.
> 
> If it wasn't considered spamming, I'd be making poll threads for this.



Make a poll on a free poll making site like http://www.easypollmaker.com/ and link it here? 

EDIT: I like Deo's idea a lot.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Just wait until the final tally comes up tommorrow night and whatever it most evenly divides by will be how many groups we get.
Just no groups over 10 people in my opinion.

Why do you people have to makes things so damn complicated?
THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Groups of 6, hmm, that sounds big enough and small enough. c:

Alright, I'm gonna add in all the names to some randomiser thing and see what we get. I'll post it here after, yes?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Groups of 6, hmm, that sounds big enough and small enough. c:
> 
> Alright, I'm gonna add in all the names to some randomiser thing and see what we get. I'll post it here after, yes?



Sweet bro!


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey you should take into account that some people are musicians making music and other people are deaf :/
'Cause I'd feel bad being in a group with someone who can't hear music and the only thing I can make is music :<


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Hey you should take into account that some people are musicians making music and other people are deaf :/
> 'Cause I'd feel bad being in a group with someone who can't hear music and the only thing I can make is music :<



You could write Gibby a poem


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Fuck.

That site with the Random number generator isn't too helpful. 

There is, however, a list randomiser, that shuffles all the items in the list into an order. Y'all are gonna have your names put to that list, then it gets shuffled. The first bunch of 6 names is Group A, the next bunch is B, and so on. I'll post a screenshot when it gets done. Does this sound like a good idea? Stop me before I do it!

I am willing to do it NOW, and everyone else who gets added later gets their own randomisation/own group.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Fuck.
> 
> That site with the Random number generator isn't too helpful.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me


----------



## morphology (Dec 2, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.  And the sooner I find out the groups, the sooner I can start working on the gifts.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Totally unrelated... I absolutely hate the number 6.
I will take 2 people from whoever IS NOT in my group to also get gifts from me.
First two to PM me out of my group gets it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh yes, that reminds me - if you're not happy with being able to give to a small amount of people (6) you may give to those outside of the group, but let's consider that as being _outside_ of this game. 

I have the results right now actually, and I'm gonna post them in the thread in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Totally unrelated... I absolutely hate the number 6.
> I will take 2 people from whoever IS NOT in my group to also get gifts from me.
> First two to PM me out of my group gets it.



Just wondering, why? (out of curiosity, not trying to be a dick)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> You could write Gibby a poem



I am good at writing poems. Maybe I will do that for my group. :v


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Hey you should take into account that some people are musicians making music and other people are deaf :/
> 'Cause I'd feel bad being in a group with someone who can't hear music and the only thing I can make is music :<



Oh. Um. Both Gibby and myself are deaf. But I can still mostly hear so this wouldn't affect me nearly as much since sounds are just dulled and muddy. I suppose you write some lyrics for Gibby to read?


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Just wondering, why? (out of curiosity, not trying to be a dick)



Honestly... I have no idea.
I have hated that number for as long as I can remember. /shrug


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh. Um. Both Gibby and myself are deaf. But I can still mostly hear so this wouldn't affect me nearly as much since sounds are just dulled and muddy. I suppose you write some lyrics for Gibby to read?



I couldn't even tell you had hearing problems when we met, normally people are asking me 'what' all the time in person cause I mumble and it seemed like you didn't say that at all... though maybe you didn't hear 90 percent of what I was saying and that's why you didn't ask >.<


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Honestly... I have no idea.
> I have hated that number for as long as I can remember. /shrug



Were you raised in a christian home? Because they have endorsed the number six as a bad number(no offense just curious). :v


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Were you raised in a christian home? Because they have endorsed the number six as a bad number(no offense just curious). :v



I was raised as everything. Seriously me and my mom hopped churches all the time from a wide range of denominations and such.
All that aside though...

I've hated the number six since before I even knew who the hell Jesus was let alone the BS theroy of the 666 "devil number". pffft.
I just don't like it. Six items just looks wrong. Unbalanced? Unfinished? I don't know... it's hard to explain.

*EDIT:
*Another stange number fact about me...
I love the numbers 2 and 5.
The number 25 is freaking awesome, but I dislike the number 52 quite a bit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Aight then, here be the results with a screenshot as proof:

*Group A

*Israfur
Dinosaurdammit
Gibby
Deo
Coffeecup
Sarukai

*Group B*

Corto
Morphology
Aden
Cyril
Tides
Elessara

*Group C

*FF_CCa1F
Ramsay Baggins
Dragonfurry
Fiesta Jack
Cocobanana
Fenrari

*Group D

*Coyote Caliente
Aikoi
Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge

Of course, if you wish to give to those outside of your group as well, by all means, go for it!

PS: Any further members (if any) will be added into Group E.


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I couldn't even tell you had hearing problems when we met, normally people are asking me 'what' all the time in person cause I mumble and it seemed like you didn't say that at all... though maybe you didn't hear 90 percent of what I was saying and that's why you didn't ask >.<



It's sort of embarrassing to me and I don't like to wave it around. But I'm sort of pleased you didn't notice, after watching Ben's video I cringed and was just mortified because my volume control is so so bad. The whole video sounds like I'm screaming when I have the sound settings so I can hear other people talk. But at the time it didn't sound like that to me. X[ God, it's just really embarrassing what a flub I made of myself some nights. Alcohol of course did not help that at all.


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2011)

Did not know random.org did list organizer. I learned something new.
Anyways, the list looks good. You should post it to the OP as well.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks good, I'll get started on the gifts today!


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay, Morphology, CoyoteCaliente, Smelge, and Corto, may I also give you guys gifts?
oldfag innercircle circlejerk


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> It's sort of embarrassing to me and I don't like to wave it around. But I'm sort of pleased you didn't notice, after watching Ben's video I cringed and was just mortified because my volume control is so so bad. The whole video sounds like I'm screaming when I have the sound settings so I can hear other people talk. But at the time it didn't sound like that to me. X[ God, it's just really embarrassing what a flub I made of myself some nights. Alcohol of course did not help that at all.



People tend not to hold stuff against you when either under the influence of alcohol or in an awesome setting. This was your first furry con, of course you were gonna do some things you might not have been brave enough to other times, but you had a lot of fun in the moment so no need to feel embarrassed 


Also, I'm giving gifts to everyone who responds back to me, I sent you all (I think) a note to your FA. If you respond, then I'll give you something. That includes people in my group, cause if I can't get in contact with you then I can't get ya a gift


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet I got :
FF_CCa1F
Ramsay Baggins
Dragonfurry
Fiesta Jack
Cocobanana
Fenrari

2 of those 5 people I know on skype. One of them I think is a mod. I dont know about the other 2 though. :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fay, Morphology, CoyoteCaliente, Smelge, and Corto, may I also give you guys gifts?
> oldfag innercircle circlejerk



As said in the new list, that's up to you guys!  

I for one, will be looking to give a little outside my own circle, too. c:


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

I still want to give gifts to 2 people outside of my group...
PM me.

*EDIT:
*Wait... I counted myself as a gift... derp. >_<
I would like to give out 3 extra gifts outside of my group.
Maybe 4...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> I still want to give gifts to 2 people outside of my group...
> PM me.
> 
> *EDIT:
> ...



Maybe use the same randomizer as gibby did?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

People pm me your description of your fursona and your personality. I am writing beautiful poems for my group. :3


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody wants any extra gifts from me? :<
Ok... I'll just go back to my corner and doodle now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Nobody wants any extra gifts from me? :<
> Ok... I'll just go back to my corner and doodle now.



I think people will feel a little rude and grabby if they went ahead and PMed you. o: Use the randomiser, or pick people from the other groups yourself! :3c


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Nobody wants any extra gifts from me? :<
> Ok... I'll just go back to my corner and doodle now.


I want some. I pmed you.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I want some. I pmed you.



You also PM'd me before we were even grouped up yet. Hurpaderp. 
Ok fine...I guess I'll randomize who I give my extra gifts to.


----------



## Takun (Dec 2, 2011)

Already giving gifts to those who matter to me.  You should see Jash's bday present. :3


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> Already giving gifts to those who matter to me.  You should see Jash's bday present. :3



Except we can't because the thread is PG-13.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll go by the randomizer and contact special people outside the thread :3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> Already giving gifts to those who matter to me.  You should see Jash's bday present. :3


Adorable plushie cat is adorable.

Also, oldfag friends PM me something you'd like from like Amazon or a list of somethings and I just might get you them.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm with Tides and Aden.
My life just got a bit easier.

EDIT: AY CORTO AND ELESSARA
DO THAT SURVEY THING PLEASE
IT'S KINDA IMPORTANT


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> EDIT: AY CORTO AND ELESSARA
> DO THAT SURVEY THING PLEASE
> IT'S KINDA IMPORTANT



What survey?


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

The one I noted to you, and you've picked up the note but haven't responded to it.
Thus I am reminding you.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 2, 2011)

Cyril said:


> The one I noted to you, and you've picked up the note but haven't responded to it.
> Thus I am reminding you.



Odd.
The only note I have from you is the response I got from the note I sent you. :/


----------



## Cyril (Dec 2, 2011)

Resent.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting on responses from Fenrari, and Fiesta Jack.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 2, 2011)

I would like to join Group E under the stipulation that I am the only member of Group E.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I would like to join Group E under the stipulation that I am the only member of Group E.



Xipoid: Hey Xipoid I got you some loneliness for christmas!
Xipoid: Thanks Xipoid, it's what I've always wanted. I'm going to sit here in the corner using this gift all day. 


This is how I spend my christmas too.


----------



## shteev (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, god, I feel horrible.

The only thing I can send out is a PM.
The thing is, I'm currently grounded and I shouldn't even be talking to you guys.
Let alone send you things.
Even if I wasn't grounded, my parents probably wouldn't be too happy with me buying things for people I met on the Internet.

Is a PM enough, or am I being a cheap bastard? 
Please be honest.


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2011)

shteev said:


> Oh, god, I feel horrible.
> 
> The only thing I can send out is a PM.
> The thing is, I'm currently grounded and I shouldn't even be talking to you guys.
> ...



It's the thought that counts, yo!


----------



## Neuron (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like to join but I'm actually doing my own big christmas project and lots of people who post on this forum should be receiving gifts soon.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

Note to the people in Group D: If you don't receive anything, it's because my liver exploded and I'm dead.


----------



## Lunar (Dec 2, 2011)

I  still don't think I completely understand this... Do we only give to people in our group unless we choose otherwise?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn. 

Being on the other side of the world from you guys sucks. Fucking Australia.  


Gibby, if you get enough to make it worthwhile, throw me into group E. If not, I`ll play Wildcard and send pics to random people. 

No pr0nz, promise!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 3, 2011)

People in my group damn it pm me your Fursona's and your fursona's personality so I can write beautiful poetry. :v


----------



## Lunar (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, what the hell.  Sign me up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

That's Lunar Helix and Serpion 5 added to the list in group E, that's only two people in that group. If it doesn't get to a sizeable number, we're gonna have to figure something out. And @ Lunar, we only give to those people in our group, but if we WANT to, we can gift outside in addition to that. c:


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool. All I can offer is crude and (hopefully) amusing sketches, or a short fic about a person`s fursona is also doable.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That's Lunar Helix and Serpion 5 added to the list in group E, that's only two people in that group. If it doesn't get to a sizeable number, we're gonna have to figure something out. And @ Lunar, we only give to those people in our group, but if we WANT to, we can gift outside in addition to that. c:



For every four people, add one to each group?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2011)

Shit.

Alright, there were some ideas that i really wanted to do because it would have been a lot of fun on my part, and the other person may or may not have liked it, so for now my group will take priority. If i have enough time, I'll go back and do a few of the ideas that were outside my group.

I'm really sorry if i let anyone down :c


----------



## Corto (Dec 3, 2011)

GROUP "B" MEANS BOSS.



Deo said:


> Fay, Morphology, CoyoteCaliente, Smelge, and Corto, may I also give you guys gifts?
> oldfag innercircle circlejerk


Absolutely not. I loathe getting free stuff. There's nothing I hate more than getting gifts. 
(jk)


----------



## Lunar (Dec 3, 2011)

My gifts will probably be a little late... I'm gonna start as soon as I can, but between more hours at work and my girlfriend being done with her finals in four days, I'm not sure if I can get everything done BY Christmas.  A few days afterwards, max.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 3, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> For every four people, add one to each group?



Not a good idea as people may look over or miss these additions.


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2011)

For people in my group, please no porn for me. I do not like furry porn and I'd greatly appreciate it if you'd avoid that.
Also, people in my group I sent out PM's on the FA mainsite for you!


----------



## Corto (Dec 3, 2011)

For people in my group: Send me all the porn. All of it.

EDIT: SHIT THIS IS A FURRY FORUM. DO NOT SEND THAT PORN.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, I'd better prepare some gifts for those in (and a few out of) my group! :>


----------



## Smelge (Dec 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> For people in my group, please no porn for me. I do not like furry porn and I'd greatly appreciate it if you'd avoid that.
> Also, people in my group I sent out PM's on the FA mainsite for you!



Porn it is then. This is so obviously reverse psychology.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 4, 2011)

I just want to tell everyone that I'm not sure I have the time to make all my gifts for christmas, but to my group and loved ones you will get something cool in the next few months. I wanna do something special, which is time consuming


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

Shit! I havent been online in a few days.

GIBBY PUT ME ON THERE!!!!!!!!!!

Also: Link to profile on FA
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/riyeko/

Edit:
Also, got a question.
I can color stuff and make cool designs, but to make it more personal I want to use peoples badges or forum icons/avatars.
Is it okay if I do that? Or am I going to be stepping on original artist toes by doing so?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 4, 2011)

Given that you`ll probably be in my group, I am fine with my OC`s being used in gifts and such. You`d be the first besides myself to draw them. I assume you`d have the same outlook in return?


----------



## morphology (Dec 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fay, Morphology, CoyoteCaliente, Smelge, and Corto, may I also give you guys gifts?
> oldfag innercircle circlejerk



That would be wonderful.   I'm gonna try to make sure that I get at least a few gifts to people outside my circle as well.  Once finals are over on the 16th I'll have pretty much a week of nothing to do before Christmas.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

Aikoi is kinda banned now... how is this gonna reorganize?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

I suppose we could put somebody else in his place? There are 3 people in Group E - Riyeko, Lunar Helix, and Serpion 5. I haven't got a clue. :/ Any ideas?

Btw this is Group D:

Coyote Caliente
Aikoi
Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge

Aikoi is no longer a part of it due to the ban. What do? Does someone want to squeeze in there, are they ok with 5 people instead of 6? I'll have to hear their opinions.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Given that you`ll probably be in my group, I am fine with my OC`s being used in gifts and such. You`d be the first besides myself to draw them. I assume you`d have the same outlook in return?




Well my toon picture here and on the main site is not "me". 
I just dont have my fursona drawn out yet (though ive commissioned someone shes busy with two others and its coming along nicely).
So I do have a "sort of" problem with you using the Green Puppy from Blues Clues as my fursona lol.

And... I wouldnt be 'drawing' the fursona. I would be copy pasting the picture itself into a new picture and drawing or doodling crap around it.
^^Thats why im worried I might be stepping on original artists toes here.

@Cyril
He was only "banned" because of his art and what he was "doing" with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 4, 2011)

What was his art and what was he doing with it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What was his art and what was he doing with it?



Apparently he was tracing anime/manga stuff and advertising it as his own on FA.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Apparently he was tracing anime/manga stuff and advertising it as his own on FA.


Ohhhh, yeah. That'll get ya.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Aikoi is kinda banned now... how is this gonna reorganize?



Yeah, what exactly all went down with that?

Honestly I have no idea. I just got a note from Aikoi this morning apologizing, and I was just all, "wtf?" Don't wanna derail the thread or anything. Just a link to wherever this all went down or a small explanation will suffice.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Yeah, what exactly all went down with that?
> 
> Honestly I have no idea. I just got a note from Aikoi this morning apologizing, and I was just all, "wtf?" Don't wanna derail the thread or anything. Just a link to wherever this all went down or a small explanation will suffice.



He was tracing stuff and saying it was his own work.


Is anyone going to answer my question about avatars/badges pictures??


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Yeah, what exactly all went down with that?
> 
> Honestly I have no idea. I just got a note from Aikoi this morning apologizing, and I was just all, "wtf?" Don't wanna derail the thread or anything. Just a link to wherever this all went down or a small explanation will suffice.



Hate to do this, but here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110894-Constructive-criticism-is-required-here/page2

In all honesty, I knew something was up with his freebies he did for others that had virtually nothing in common with the 'sonas of the people he did them for, but I'm not arsed, tbh. 

I guess the mods might take action if this discussion continues from this point, so I'm gonna stop. Like, now.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

TOPIC CHANGE

group d, i still need a few replies from the faf note i sent you. i have on or two but missing from a few others

otherwise i'll just end up making something random for you from whatever resources i have

Correction: whatever group I'm in


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> He was tracing stuff and saying it was his own work.
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to answer my question about avatars/badges pictures??



Ah. Also, thanks Gibby. 

And no, I don't think anyone has a problem with it... buuuuut a lot of the avatars here aren't drawn by the users. Mine's by Ley, DD's is by VivisectionBob, etc. You'd have a lot of hunting down to do if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Ah. Also, thanks Gibby.
> 
> And no, I don't think anyone has a problem with it... buuuuut a lot of the avatars here aren't drawn by the users. Mine's by Ley, DD's is by VivisectionBob, etc. You'd have a lot of hunting down to do if you wanted to go that route.



If im only doing five people and the very few others I have a 'acquaintence" relationship with, its not going to be that hard.

I just wanted to get an okay here first before I started Pming every artist from here to timbuktu.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> If im only doing five people and the very few others I have a 'acquaintence" relationship with, its not going to be that hard.
> 
> I just wanted to get an okay here first before I started Pming every artist from here to timbuktu.



Oh... yeah I guess I'm not thinking clearly. Everything's a bit of a blurrrr of cold medicine and toaster strudels. SO that said, GO FER IT.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> TOPIC CHANGE
> 
> group d, i still need a few replies from the faf note i sent you. i have on or two but missing from a few others
> 
> ...



Tides, you're in Group B. You should check the OP for the full list.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

Riiiiiiiiight i forgot 

Anyways, I need aden and corto to pm me a reply. well actually just corto, aden wasn't on my original pm list i think.

everyone else in my group is fine, i think.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I just want to tell everyone that I'm not sure I have the time to make all my gifts for christmas, but to my group and loved ones you will get something cool in the next few months. I wanna do something special, which is time consuming



Awww I didn't even spot this at first. Fay, no pressure. Take your time and just have a great holiday. c:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

What CC said. It's written in the OP (I think) that if you can't make Christmas day, it's not an issue. c: Getting it done in time for Christmas day is just a bonus, nothing more!


----------



## Ilse (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just take a few days to be "nice" to each other, don't be afraid to wish each other a "merry Christmas" either. Outside of the event, you may continue to bash one another as you normally would.



ROFL good ol' FAF.

Hmmm been thinking about this, I'd really like to draw some things for people but I'm not sure if I'll make it for Christmas. For art, would a sketch illustration like this be fine or does it have to be super detailed full-colored stuff? Because I sorta suck at that. 8[

*strokes chinbeard* 

EDIT; ohh wait got ninja'd. Ehh fuck it, put me on the list? Maybe I can replace Aikoi for group D? My FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/punjab/


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Punjab said:


> Maybe I can replace Aikoi for group D? My FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/punjab/



I support this suggestion.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess that will have to be up to the other members of Group D, however, I may have to squeeze you into group E, depending on what the group D members say. CC seems to like the idea, but you need approval from:

Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge


----------



## Ilse (Dec 4, 2011)

I will bring them the heads of their enemies and I will battle all against me for their approval >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, Lacus has PM'd me asking to be in, going straight into Group E.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh, Lacus has PM'd me asking to be in, going straight into Group E.



Goody. Post an updated thingy as soon as you can or whatevs. c:


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Riiiiiiiiight i forgot
> 
> Anyways, I need aden and corto to pm me a reply. well actually just corto, aden wasn't on my original pm list i think.
> 
> everyone else in my group is fine, i think.


Shit it didn't tell me I had a PM.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh, Lacus has PM'd me asking to be in, going straight into Group E.


Just so everyone is aware, I'm doing my own Christmas project that involves a ton of gifts to a lot of different people. Just to give you an idea there's gotta be over 30 people on my list.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Goody. Post an updated thingy as soon as you can or whatevs. c:



I'm always updating the OP, but here it is anyway:

*Group A

*Israfur
Dinosaurdammit
Gibby
Deo
Coffeecup
Sarukai

*Group B*

Corto
Morphology
Aden
Cyril
Tides
Elessara

*Group C

*FF_CCa1F
Ramsay Baggins
Dragonfurry
Fiesta Jack
Cocobanana
Fenrari

*Group D

*Coyote Caliente
Aikoi *Punjab?*
Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge

*Group E

*Lunar Helix
Serpion 5
Riyeko
Lacus


Group E could do with two more members. OR would anyone be as kind as to suggest what else we could do for Group E members if there isn't two more before the 10th?


----------



## Cyril (Dec 4, 2011)

You throw each of the group E members into one of the established groups?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Cyril said:


> You throw each of the group E members into one of the established groups?



That could work, I'll assign them randomly. However, this will need approval of others.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

what more work ugh i hate you all just a bunch of furfags :v

serously though, that's fine with me. one or two more tasks wouldn't be too hard at all.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm fine with Punjab being in the group. c:


----------



## Smelge (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> OR would anyone be as kind as to suggest what else we could do for Group E members if there isn't two more before the 10th?



Gangland style execution.

Note to all people in Group D - If you don't have any character references or text about characters/fursonas/whatever for me to use as a base to figure out a gift, the only fucking thing you'll be receiving for christmas is abuse.

Merry fucking christmas, cockholes.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gangland style execution.
> 
> Note to all people in Group D - If you don't have any character references or text about characters/fursonas/whatever for me to use as a base to figure out a gift, the only fucking thing you'll be receiving for christmas is abuse.
> 
> Merry fucking christmas, cockholes.



Here it is cuntface. 
http://i51.tinypic.com/2h33bl5.jpg
Merry goddamned christmas.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2011)

wait I don't get it

And I'd love to sign up but I am sooo busyyyyyy ;-;


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

Smelge's kind of abuse involves tickles and awkward apologies. 

Not much else though.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> That could work, I'll assign them randomly. However, this will need approval of others.



Like I said before this would a bad idea as people could overlook or miss the additions.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Here it is cuntface.
> http://i51.tinypic.com/2h33bl5.jpg
> Merry goddamned christmas.



WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS BEFORE I STARTED YOUR GIFT. :C


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 4, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS BEFORE I STARTED YOUR GIFT. :C


Time to start hunting down artists!!!!!!!!!
*gets weapon* :V

And I wouldnt mind being put in another group, but for those that dont check this thread every day or twice a day or a dozen times a day... they might miss the additions and then someone would be left out and thats badddd mk?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> WHY DIDN'T I SEE THIS BEFORE I STARTED YOUR GIFT. :C



WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST ASK ME? :C :C :C


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST ASK ME? :C :C :C



<- not intelligent enough to think of that :<


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> <- not intelligent enough to think of that :<


LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

*takes breath*

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 5, 2011)

Got a few up guys, youve all been PMd about them.. links n stuff.

Anyway, if youve gotten a PM from me on the main site, please reply. I forgot to write down everyone I wanted to gift to and... need to remember.. -_-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll gladly share a few words and even spend a bit of my time and create something nice.
I may not relate to christianity itself, but I sure do to the vast majority of the forum.
It is your chance to meet a great person! Might be be my chance to get to know the community a little bit better, as well.
Anywhere is fine. Deadline is Jan. 1st, but anytime until then is fine, correct?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 5, 2011)

I`ve sent PM`s out via the forum. If I can meet my groups criteria in time I will extend to others as well.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 5, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I'll gladly share a few words and even spend a bit of my time and create something nice.
> I may not relate to christianity itself, but I sure do to the vast majority of the forum.
> It is your chance to meet a great person! Might be be my chance to get to know the community a little bit better, as well.
> Anywhere is fine. Deadline is Jan. 1st, but anytime until then is fine, correct?


don't worry, we are celebrating the commercial christmas, not the religious one. :v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 5, 2011)

*Group C

*FF_CCa1F
Ramsay Baggins
Dragonfurry
Fiesta Jack
Cocobanana
Fenrari


People in this group I need you to pm me your personalitys and your fursonas if I am gonna write you some wonderful poetry. :v


----------



## Ilse (Dec 5, 2011)

DF I recommend PMing all of your group members instead of reposting the same request over and over again, the majority of them don't seem to be checking up on this thread so a PM would prolly work better in getting their attention. 

Anddd derp I dunno, might step out of this and instead draw some gifts for whoever. Sorry Gibby, looks like Group D's back to 5 members (even though I wasn't really officially in anyway hahah... haaaa...). </3


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 5, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I'll gladly share a few words and even spend a bit of my time and create something nice.
> I may not relate to christianity itself, but I sure do to the vast majority of the forum.
> It is your chance to meet a great person! Might be be my chance to get to know the community a little bit better, as well.
> Anywhere is fine. Deadline is Jan. 1st, but anytime until then is fine, correct?



Are you getting into group E or whatever?

Cuase if you are... i have to find a picture for you!


----------



## shteev (Dec 5, 2011)

Ohhh shit.
Everyone, I'm absolutely sorry, but I can't participate in this event.
I will not be online or on the Internet or on anything 'till I get my grades up, and that means I can't do this.

I am really sorry if this caused any inconveniences.

P.S. This is not a lame-ass excuse. I'm unable to do anything, and after I send this message I'm probably going to be offline 'till January. Oh, and, if you don't mind, Gibby, could you please remove me from the OP? Dank yu.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2011)

Now everyone should know that this is Group D:

*Group D

*Coyote Caliente
Aikoi
Shteev
Tiger in a Tie
Fay
Smelge


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Now everyone should know that this is Group D:
> 
> *Group D
> 
> ...



Our group is cursed. :C :C :C

AND OI, PUT PUNJAB IN. >:C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Our group is cursed. :C :C :C
> 
> AND OI, PUT PUNJAB IN. >:C



I did before, but he said he's backing out. D: 



Punjab said:


> Anddd derp I dunno, might step out of this and  instead draw some gifts for whoever. Sorry Gibby, looks like Group D's  back to 5 members (even though I wasn't really officially in anyway  hahah... haaaa...). </3



Btw: 

This is getting hella confusing and quite messy. Gratz to those who are staying in to the end and contributing to the idea, but shit happens. Once this is over, I'm gonna open another thread so we can discuss it during the "aftermath" and how we can improve this event for next year. I might do this on Jan 1st.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 5, 2011)

This group gets easier each day.


----------



## Corto (Dec 5, 2011)

I think a great improvement would be not having the participants get banned.


----------



## morphology (Dec 5, 2011)

My computer got tea spilled on it and died, so I hope you guys like pen and India ink drawings. At least my house has a scanner, thank goodness.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 6, 2011)

Everything goes wrong at once D:
s'ok Morph.


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I missed something....


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 6, 2011)

morphology said:


> My computer got tea spilled on it and died, so I hope you guys like pen and India ink drawings. At least my house has a scanner, thank goodness.


Inb4 your scanner breaks.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 6, 2011)

Corto said:


> I think a great improvement would be not having the participants get banned.




Just start banning people in the groups at random.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I did before, but he said he's backing out. D:



I am giiirl. And yeah fff now I feel like shit since Shteev stepped out too, my bad Group D. 8C Hope I'll be able to participate next year, but this winter holiday is full of suckage and I don't wanna bring in my presents like... 5 months after Christmas lol.

Oooh will the resulting presents be posted up here for everyone's viewing pleasure? I'd love to see what people come up with. 83c


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 6, 2011)

Punjab said:


> I am giiirl.



THERE'S NO GIRLS ON THE INTERNET. :U


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 6, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> THERE'S NO GIRLS ON THE INTERNET. :U


Rule 34??


----------



## morphology (Dec 7, 2011)

UPDATE (of awesomeness!)

Long story short, fortune has really favored me today.

So I get a call from my folks: my mom has to get her car repaired.  That costs a lot, of course.  So in a last attempt to avoid plunking down money for a new laptop and saving money to help my mom, I waited some hours to ensure any liquid wasn't in the monitor, and opened it up to see what I could do one last time.  After some tinkering, I got the monitor to quit turning white after 45 seconds.  Hooray, its fixed, and I feel awesome for beating my stupid brick of ones and zeroes.

But it got even better.  My buddy and I went down to the townhouse complex to talk with the landlord about leasing a house next year, and they're having a giveaway/raffle thing.  I was like "eh, why not?" and entered.  And _won_.  _So I went home with a shiny new 26" monitor._

Fixed (sorta) laptop: my camera made it look way too dark.

New monitor! 

So yeah, I got it fixed, I feel like a million bucks, and you guys are getting the _best damn digital pictures ever_.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 7, 2011)

morphology said:


> _26_*'* _monitor._




Holy shit... o_o


----------



## Cyril (Dec 7, 2011)

Quite the typo you have there xD
And awesome :3


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 7, 2011)

I am in a cheerful mood today. :v Guess it must be the christmas cheer.


----------



## morphology (Dec 7, 2011)

Oops, I meant 26". XD

26' monitor would be freaking sweet though.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to show you guys what I've started so bad but... le sigh.
_Must wait
Must wait_


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2011)

Israfur has just PM'd me telling me that she's going to be away for quite a while which goes beyond the duration of this event, so *Group A members take note:*

*Group A

*Israfur
Dinosaurdammit
Gibby
Deo
Coffeecup
Sarukai


----------



## Azure (Dec 7, 2011)

I got a dumbass hippy book the other day signed by some dude called Wavy Gravy. Anybody want that crap? I'll send it to you.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh I never did post who I got from the randomizer to give extra gifts to... derp. 

Corto â€“ Ready for colors
Morphology â€“ Ready for colors
Aden â€“ Ready for colors
Cyril â€“ Ready for colors
Tides â€“ Ready for colors
DragonFurry â€“ Ready for colors
Sarukai â€“ Ready for colors
Coyote Caliente â€“ Ready for colors
FF_CCa1F â€“ Ready for colors

Group Pic â€“ Ready for colors

***Moving this to my FA page. (Click the pawprint)**
*
I can't believe I ended up not having ONE feline. :<
On the plus side I did get a nice variety of critters.

Iâ€™ll try to keep this updated if anyone cares.
(Don't expect anything wonderful... the individuals are templates and the group is simple and cute for time and sanitys sake.)


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 7, 2011)

Would still like to remind everyone that I sent out permission messages on the main site, so if youve gotten one, please please please respond.
I didnt take down a list (like the dumbass i am) and need you guys to reply so i can start on your gifties.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 7, 2011)

Sign me up, sure.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 8, 2011)

Would Krystal go into group E or another that`s missing members? 

I assume E because we weren`t full and I shall plan accordingly.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 9, 2011)

...take me out. I had a nervous breakdown from the amount of work I've had, and i still have enough that doing this would only cause a lot more harm than good.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 9, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> ...take me out. I had a nervous breakdown from the amount of work I've had, and i still have enough that doing this would only cause a lot more harm than good.



Awh, and I already had yours done. 
Oh well, feel better.


----------



## DKitty (Dec 9, 2011)

Sign me up, please.

I can't do art, stories, etc. or even pay for anything, but I can at least send thoughtful & loving Christmas notes/journal shout-outs & the like.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2011)

*Group B*

Corto
Morphology
Aden
Cyril
Tides
Elessara

*Group E

*Lunar Helix
Serpion 5
Riyeko
Lacus
DKitty
Krystal Harmonia

*This is the last day of signups.

NOT TAKING ANY MORE AFTER I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING.*

*snf*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *This is the last day of signups.NOT TAKING ANY MORE AFTER I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING.*


I asked to be signed up, but with no response, and since you're already offline, my hopes are gone.Suggestion for next year:Be sure to read the whole thread for new requests before setting the last deadline...I'll make something cute and special for the forum in any case, signed up or not.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 10, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> I asked to be signed up, but with no response, and since you're already offline, my hopes are gone.Suggestion for next year:Be sure to read the whole thread for new requests before setting the last deadline...I'll make something cute and special for the forum in any case, signed up or not.



Really? Link me to that post, please, and I'll see about slotting you in.

Edit, ok, I got the link in the PM. It would have been better if you just said "sign me up" rather than "I would gladly do something for those on this forum.." etc.

You're in group E! 

*Group E

*Lunar Helix
Serpion 5
Riyeko
Lacus
DKitty
Krystal Harmonia
Satellite One

And no more applicants after that, I'm afraid. I'm going to ask Group E members if they can talk amongst themselves about what they're doing, as this group is larger than 6, unlike everyone else's.

Merry christmas anyway, you lot. c:


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay, so, since I can't really draw or anything, I'm going to be doing livestream music for you guys in Group E. Add me to your Skype (krystal.harmonia), and, when I can, I will play/sing a song of your choice! Really! Just please pick good songs. And nothing to hard on my guitar... I have 7 years experience, but I'm no Jimmy Hendrix.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 10, 2011)

Turns out I will have internet during this holiday season.

Wish I knew that sooner so I could have signed up : /

Oh well there is always next year.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Gibby can we have the finalized list in the OP?


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 11, 2011)

Krystal Harmonia said:


> Okay, so, since I can't really draw or anything, I'm going to be doing livestream music for you guys in Group E. Add me to your Skype (krystal.harmonia), and, when I can, I will play/sing a song of your choice! Really! Just please pick good songs. And nothing to hard on my guitar... I have 7 years experience, but I'm no Jimmy Hendrix.


I guess ill have to open up my Skype on the laptop and figure out how to record or something that way I can keep it for future reference. 
^_^



Cyril said:


> Hey Gibby can we have the finalized list in the OP?


Think this would be a great idea as well, that way, if someone has a question about who they are sending to or who they need to send to.. etc etc..
They can just check the OP instead of searching through the six-seven pages of posts (although with others it might be more like 10 pages).



Gibby said:


> DKitty
> Krystal Harmonia
> Satellite One


Think ill have to PM each one of you either here or on the main site to get some character references for digital recoloring purposes.
>_> <_< ^_^


----------



## Cyril (Dec 12, 2011)

...Gibby, are you even checking this anymore? I, frankly, have been waiting to get started because I'm still not 100% sure who all I'm giving to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2011)

Cyril said:


> ...Gibby, are you even checking this anymore? I, frankly, have been waiting to get started because I'm still not 100% sure who all I'm giving to.



If you have something important to say concerning this PM me. And I have updated the OP, yes.


----------



## DuganOToole (Dec 14, 2011)

Me me me!  I want to participate!  I love stuff like this.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 14, 2011)

You missed the boat. Read the thread. 

Sorry.


----------



## DuganOToole (Dec 14, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> You missed the boat. Read the thread.
> 
> Sorry.



Then why does it say the sign-ups end on the 20th in the original thread?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 14, 2011)

DuganOToole said:


> Then why does it say the sign-ups end on the 20th in the original thread?



Because it's been discussed and shortly after, it's the 10th.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 14, 2011)

BTW, if anyone cares I'm keeping a progress list on my journal footer for you guys I'm gifting so you can keep track if you would like to.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 14, 2011)

Elessara said:


> BTW, if anyone cares I'm keeping a progress list on my journal footer for you guys I'm gifting so you can keep track if you would like to.


I should probably do that since I made a bunch of them in the beginning, and have like, two left or something heh


----------



## Corto (Dec 15, 2011)

Just as a heads up, my gifts will be late. I do know what I'll do, but I've had literally no free time (at least not enough to do some actual work, 15 minutes to relax and watch youtube clips of people falling off bikes doesn't count). I'm pretty sure I'll have them ready before New Year, but I'm almost positive they won't be ready before Xmas.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 16, 2011)

I finished my individuals: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7041467

Now on to finish my group pic. 
(I noted everyone who got one on the mainsite your pic.)


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2011)

Now that I am finished college untill the new year, I can finish the rest.
But I still need replies from PMs.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping this back to page one.

Also just coming back to get some info on my group.

*whistles*


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd like to join ! My FAF username is well LordStingray and my FA profile is the same name. I'll try to do mine by christmas eve if possible.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 19, 2011)

LordStingray said:


> I'd like to join ! My FAF username is well LordStingray and my FA profile is the same name. I'll try to do mine by christmas eve if possible.


Pretty sure it's too late


Gibby said:


> *This is the last day of signups.
> 
> NOT TAKING ANY MORE AFTER I WAKE UP IN THE MORNING.*
> 
> *snf*


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2011)

FYI, guys in my group, my gifts are going to be delayed until a few days after the 25th. I got myself in over my head with making stuff before xmas eve and oh boy am I paying for it. On the bright side, I have something to do on the plane on the 26th!


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Pretty sure it's too late



Oh sorry :c I thought they ended tomorrow. Maybe I can try again next year c:


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, he should've updated the OP, but he didn't.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Dec 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, he should've updated the OP, but he didn't.



Yeah, But that's ok


----------



## Smelge (Dec 20, 2011)

For the people in my group: I would have finished my gifts, but like everyone else, they're terribly delayed and oh wait that's a lie, only got one more to do.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 20, 2011)

DKitty, SatelliteOne and Lunar Helix, time constraints mean one or three of you may experience delayed gifts. 

Wanted to let you know, sorry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, he should've updated the OP, but he didn't.



Well considering that the OP says the 20th despite being changed to the 10th, and it was the 20th for me when he posted that... yeah. 

Also in case anybody hasn't noticed, several days ago I updated the OP for the new list of all people here. Some people left, some people joined, you've all seen it within the thread. It's thar now.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine are going to be delayed, scanner mix up, but I will get them to you!

Sorry that my drawings such so much x_x


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well considering that the OP says the 20th, and it was the 20th for me when he posted that... yeah.



Next year you should go by FAF time for clarification.
That's what I do when I hold contests and such. It makes things run a lot smoother.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Next year you should go by FAF time for clarification.



I am looking at the time shown by FAF. It tells me that you made your post at 2:51 PM, and for me, it is in fact 2:51 PM.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I am looking at the time shown by FAF. It tells me that you made your post at 2:51 PM, and for me, it is in fact 2:51 PM.



What about at the very bottom of the page?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Elessara said:


> What about at the very bottom of the page?



Same. Well, it's 2:54 pm now.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Same. Well, it's 2:54 pm now.



o_0... odd mine says 10:55 when it's actually 8:55...
_~shrug~_ maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about. >_>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Elessara said:


> o_0... odd mine says 10:55 when it's actually 8:55...
> _~shrug~_ maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about. >_>



YOUR FAF IS BROKED.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> YOUR FAF IS BROKED.



Hummmm, can't seem to find a place to edit time zones and can't remember ever seeing one. >_>
I always just assumed it was FAF time.
(FA actually says server local time. lol)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 20, 2011)

Elessara said:


> Hummmm, can't seem to find a place to edit time zones and can't remember ever seeing one. >_>
> I always just assumed it was FA / FAF time.



Found it.

Settings on the top right, then the bottom right where it says "general options", then scroll down the list 'til you find the time/date stuff.


----------



## Elessara (Dec 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Found it.
> 
> Settings on the top right, then the bottom right where it says "general options", then scroll down the list 'til you find the time/date stuff.



Ah yes, I see it now.
Now my times match. YAY!


----------



## Sar (Dec 20, 2011)

One down, 5 to go. But two of them are a bit of a pain in the ass. 
On the upside college is finished for the year! =3
I'll have nothing to do but drink coffee and draw, so my lot _"should"_ be finished between christmas and new years day.


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 22, 2011)

Aside from those outside my group I already made songs for, I decided I don't have enough energy or inspiration to do tunes for EVERYONE so I'll just be finishing off stuff for those in my group ^^; Sorry if I disappointed anyone and feel free to commission me if you like my stuff cause it's really cheap...


----------



## Elessara (Dec 22, 2011)

I finished my group pic!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7081433
and with that... I am DONE!


----------



## Cyril (Dec 23, 2011)

SO uh if I really crack down I can maybe get these done in time.
Hardest group to write music for, ever >.>

But they're likely gonna be a little late, sorry guys :<


----------



## Aden (Dec 23, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Hardest group to write music for, ever >.>



:3c
if you want to do like a collab or something instead that would be cool
I never get to write music with others so that would be nice c:


----------



## Deo (Dec 23, 2011)

I am sorry to everyone in my group. Gifts may be slightly delayed, I'm terribly sorry, things have just come up.
I still love you all. Happy holidays!


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 23, 2011)

I hope my group is okay with the fact that I have no fucking talent. I did what I could.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 23, 2011)

Just letting everyone know in my group that hasnt gotten anything yet, Star Wars came out so im immersed in that at the moment, things will be a bit late.
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Corto (Dec 23, 2011)

Didn't Star Wars come out like 30 years ago?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 23, 2011)

for smelge: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7084819
for tiger in a tie: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7084719
for fay v: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7084683/#cid:50632019

don't look at me like that i draw like once a year MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY :3


----------



## Elessara (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Gibbs... I don't know how difficult this would be or if everyone is even looking to post their gifts here but maybe you could gather all that do and post the links on the OP so we can all see what everyone got.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7085681/ -Fenrari's gift.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7085704/ - Ramsay's gift.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7085729/ - FF_CCSa1f's gift.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7085738/ - Coco's gift. [Be sure to click it]

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7088039 - Dragon's gift.


----------



## morphology (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I'm gonna be a little late too.  I have 2 pictures done, but I will be preoccupied with my grandma coming over tonight and tomorrow.  Though I think I'll have them by new years.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Dec 25, 2011)

I am late with this.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 25, 2011)

So yeah let's just move Christmas on FAF back a week.

Call it FAFmas. 1/01. Doesn't coincide with any other major holidays :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 25, 2011)

Still working on it, but when I get it inked I'll post it up, I'll endevour to have that done by the end of the day, but can't promise anything.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 25, 2011)

Still working on some of mine ;-;


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is the ink of mine so far!

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7095547/

Sorry about how crappy it is guys, but at least I managed to get the ink done on time =3

EDIT: FINISHED =D

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/7096300


----------



## Lunar (Dec 26, 2011)

People in my group, I got a tablet (yay) that I've been itching to try out, but if you don't want art, then let me know what you'd like instead.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 27, 2011)

Lunar said:


> People in my group, I got a tablet (yay) that I've been itching to try out, but if you don't want art, then let me know what you'd like instead.



Do art! Share with me the fruits of your gift!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 12, 2012)

Thread revival breath!

Yeah, so there are quite a few people who haven't done this, can anyone who has finished the art be striked through on the list or something? It's not cool if someone got art/something off of everyone else in the group and hasn't done anything in return when that was a condition of signing up.

Also, Gibby, if possibly could you stick some URLs in to the gifts etc so we can puruse them and see what people in other groups did and stuff? It would be cool =3


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, it is a bit irritating to have rushed a gift for everyone and only see a couple gifts in return. Not even a 'Merry Christmas' note or shout.

Although I'm not sure we really need to call them out on it. There's a myriad of reasons they might not have been able to, and Christmas gifts shouldn't be a compulsory thing (although it's a bit sad not to finish up a gift circle).


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 12, 2012)

I haven't given or received anything from Fenrari or Dragonfurry because they gave me no indicator of doing anything different, but everyone else in my group I did something for. Far as I know.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 12, 2012)

I've really been trying ;A;
I went creatively dead for a while though :< sorry guys


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't mean to come off rude or anything btw, sorry if I did. Not trying to call out anyone either.

I've just generally heard a few people saying they hadn't recieved anything. I know it's not compulsory, but this thing had special rules that Gibby made clear, the whole thing is about making sure you give, otherwise you're essentially just scamming people out of free stuff. It's not particularly fair =/ And I know people have their reasons, but a lot of people did post here when they were going to have issues getting the gifts out. Others just seem to have ignored the whole thing =/


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 12, 2012)

The continents were going to export their goods among themselves anyway, and just used this thread to make the islands jealous.


----------



## Elessara (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy crap... I thought this thread died a long time ago and all of the non-gifters with it.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2012)

Elessara said:


> Holy crap... I thought this thread died a long time ago and all of the non-gifters with it.



If I didn't have a job I'd be done by now :v


----------



## Corto (Jan 12, 2012)

Same here. I haven't forgotten, but life has been pretty hectic. I barely log in anymore.


----------



## Elessara (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol, I just realized....

I'm the only one in my group that gave out gifts. 
(so far)


----------



## Cyril (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got like 2 and a half done ;A;
I just haven't posted anything yet.
And Morph posted a gift today sooo


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 13, 2012)

I've pretty much gifted most people stuff on steam, or the Indie bundle


----------



## Cain (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this thingy going to be a FaF yearly thing?

'Cause if so, I'd love to join for next x-mas xD


----------



## Cyril (Jan 29, 2012)

I SWEAR I HAVEN"T FORGOTTEN ABOUT THIS GUYS ;A;

I've really been trying... pretty much everything I've got that I liked was written in bursts of several hours on one day followed by getting stuck and not touching it again for a week... I'm really bad at writing music fast, it seems v_v


----------

